# My Absense July 22nd-August 1st



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sitting here at work listing to the smooth stylings of Sirius Vacation streaming over the internet reminds me that I should inform you all that I'm going to be on vacation from the 22nd through the 1st. I'm heading south to Cozumel to spend a large amount of quality time with the fish from 20 to 120 feet underwater. I will not be checking in here or anywhere else during this time, as waterproof housings for laptops with underwater wireless connections haven't yet been developed for consumer use.

So, while I'm gone, Chris and the other guys will be checking in here from time to time to make sure things stay reasonably well on track. Please remember to use the proper post titles when posting a message in this forum, as I won't be here to edit the titles. 

Of course, the time that I'm not in the water, I'll be on the beach, saying "dos cervesas, por far vor..." (or something along those lines! )


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

heheheheh,, enjoy yourself. You deserve a break.. We can muddle along without your for a couple weeks I suppose. Do you have someone picking up your mail ? The boxes of broken 921's are gonna pile up fast.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

What is your address? We will keep an eye on your house and all your valuables for ya


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't get bent!


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Make sure to dive off the south tip over the shelf drop off!!! Just watch that depth gauge and catch a view of a few sea tortugas!!!
Also, they give out streams of free sangria at Carlos & Charlie's!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> Don't get bent!


Not planning on it, although I do have my DAN insurance up to date, just in case....I put a lot of trust in my handy Uwatec Aladdin Air-Z to keep me out of that trouble. Hasn't failed me yet, and I've been well into deco with it. Just have to make the stops correctly. 

This trip I'm also trying a couple of new things - I'm set up to shoot digital pictures underwater now with an external sync'ed strobe (sea&sea ys-90dx) and I'm also going to be playing with an underwater MP3 player.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tahoerob said:


> Make sure to dive off the south tip over the shelf drop off!!! Just watch that depth gauge and catch a view of a few sea tortugas!!!
> Also, they give out streams of free sangria at Carlos & Charlie's!


Ah, Maricaibo Deep! Saw my first blacktip reef shark on that site about 60' below me on my 100th dive when I was sitting at about 130'. It's a nice site, although can get a little hairy when the currents pick up and start flowing down over the wall. I prefer the Maracaibo Shallows and Chun Cha Cab sites down there more, just because they're longer dives and you still usually see the turtles. 

And definitely well acquainted with Carlos and Charlie's, although I liked their old place across from the ferry pier better than their new place in the mall. Their old place just had more character...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you know how to do Oxygen window deco? Probably couldn't use it well down there but for local deep/long diving it really cuts the decomp time. Say you do a dive to 260 for 30 minutes, O2 window will cut the decompression in half, even when using trimix for the deep time.

Hey, I still have my Nikonos kit with all the lenses, closeup kit, Subsea 150 strobe. 

MP3 U/W player, that's interesting.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, I haven't gotton (or been trained for anything) nearly that technical. I still try to keep it reasonably close to recreational ranges depth and time wise. 

I'm really looking forward to diving with the music just to see how different the experience will be.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Sitting here at work listing to the smooth stylings of Sirius Vacation streaming over the internet reminds me that I should inform you all that I'm going to be on vacation from the 22nd through the 1st.


This means of course Dish will patch the 921 on the 22nd and will miraculously fix every single problem and issue. The will follow up on the 1st with a "security fix" that will break everything...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- For some reason many people seem to like music of Yani for underwater seascapes. Put a bit of that into your MP3 and let me know how it feels. I cut a 8mm film back around '89 with some of that style and it was a big hit. It was a piece done for NPO so it was classed as Fair Use presentation. I'll look up the titles but I believe the original release was on a CD titled Private Music.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Of course, the time that I'm not in the water, I'll be on the beach, saying "dos cervesas, por far vor..." (or something along those lines! )


Just two beers from the 22nd to the 1st, or one for each hand?

Have a great time, but don't drink and dive!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Umm..that would be one for each hand... 

I was thinking along those lines, Don. A little Yanni (from his Live at the Acropolis CD), probably the first Pure Moods CD, Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon, and some other mood-type music.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm outta here everyone. Talk to you later! :hi:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm outta here everyone. Talk to you later! :hi:


Hope you have a good vacation. You need it after trying to handle all our whining, complaints and question.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Have fun........

Now............ Steveox, Garypen, Nick, and Bob Haller...... PLEASE behave yourselves......... I have visions of people bickering while "Dad's" away.....

OK, no flames...... just kidding ya... -poke poke-


----------

